# Attack of the spambots!



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

The hell's going on here? That's 3 consecutive spambot postings in the course of 5 minutes or so. Your guys's opinions?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah wrong section for one
And not sure, I think the new release has drawn them in like flies to poo


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

I know it's the wrong section, but it's this section that they're posting. And you're right, it's gotta be the new releases that's drawing them in like flies to horse shit. But still, it's reeeeeally annoying.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

They attack when they feel like it. They must really feel like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Weren't they previously in the GBA - Game Help, Hints and Tips section?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

Think so, but they definitely seems to be drawn towards the GBA section.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Think so, but they definitely seems to be drawn towards the GBA section.


I think I saw some in the Blog Section and the Introductions, as well...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe because the GBA section isn't that active?


----------



## Magmorph (Jan 14, 2010)

Something really needs to be done about them. Some of the threads they have posted would scar the younger GBAtemp members for life.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Something really needs to be done about them. Some of the threads they have posted would scar the younger GBAtemp members for life.


Like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, they are pretty disgusting threads.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Something really needs to be done about them. Some of the threads they have posted would scar the younger GBAtemp members for life.


I have been reporting as many of them as quickly as possible, but I think one person is behind them


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we IP Ban them, but it doesn't work. It might be more than one person, or the same person masking their IP Address.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, I remember a while back I also saw one in the PSP subforum advertising a LOT of download links for ISOs. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it was some agency trying to take down pirates.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 14, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Oh, I remember a while back I also saw one in the PSP subforum advertising a LOT of download links for ISOs. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it was some agency trying to take down pirates.



That was most likely spam to get you to sign up for a Usenet account somewhere like...well, I cant mention the site name, but its one that normally comes up when you search for that kind of stuff.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure, I asked before about that


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

Made this in photoshop:






(btw, felt like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Made this in photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, even Hatsu hates them


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did I know you'd say that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I'm not a bot that posts porn.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe your a mind reader o.o
Yeah, just annoying post, nothing that scars kids for life


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the download links were all to Megaupload, so I dunno.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably viruses.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

The hell's going on here? That's 3 consecutive spambot postings in the course of 5 minutes or so. Your guys's opinions?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 14, 2010)

i hate spambots


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 14, 2010)

Woah!!
Multiple Spambots in all sub-forums in the GBA forum!!!


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2010)

They move all the worthy porn to the staff forums.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hadrian did mention the trash section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler: CAUTION WHEN ENTERING



800th post. How come I never notice during the actual posting process?

And who thought something else was in here?


----------



## Minox (Jan 14, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> They move all the worthy porn to the staff forums.


shhh


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 14, 2010)

Lol at that


----------



## Langin (Jan 14, 2010)

I have an idea but I dont think you tempers want it... delete the whole gba section... I know its deadly but gba is an oldie(``gba``temp) oke I may insult now srry! and maybe an special dsi hacking forum? they are now infiltrating other gba forums but they wont stop...


----------



## Nimbus (Jan 14, 2010)

IP banning these spambots won't help get rid of them.

MAC address banning will. There are few, if little to no ways to change your machines MAC address.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nuclear Crow said:
			
		

> IP banning these spambots won't help get rid of them.
> 
> MAC address banning will. There are few, if little to no ways to change your machines MAC address.


It is impossible to change your MAC address as it is written to your NIC. However, you can spoof it through some methods, but I don't think that would fool a MAC filter.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 14, 2010)

The pornbots are funny.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 14, 2010)

And they strike again with some bullshit about medical marijuana certificates. >.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2010)

For now all we can do is deal with them one at a time. Just keep reporting'em, and we'll keep on banning them as fast as we can.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 15, 2010)

Speaking of spambots:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=203...iew=getlastpost


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Speaking of spambots:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=203...iew=getlastpost


Thanks, reported him


----------



## Langin (Jan 15, 2010)

I think Ive got a thing! Close gbatem for an week for maitence and then we need to use gbatemp2(if it exits) but then we maybe can stop them!

edit: bleg saw an porn spam post


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 15, 2010)

theres a porn bot i was gonna report but freaked out and closed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:Reported


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 15, 2010)

old news is old.

notice they're all in the gba section?


----------

